# Calamity Jane vs VM4



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

hey guys
just a quick question on how these two compare with one another.

received a 120ml bottle of Calamity Jane and can't seem to stop vaping it 

I am not usually a tobacco vaper but this has got me hooked 

thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Welcome to the wonderful world of tobacco flavours @BioHAZarD !

I dont like VM4 at all. Feel quite left out because so many like it. But I find its too sweet and am not a fan of the "diddle daddle" popcorn taste that my taste buds get. But thats just me, give it a try because its also a very popular juice.

I havent tried Calamity Jane yet but i intend to. That flavour profile sounds amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of tobacco flavours @BioHAZarD !
> 
> I dont like VM4 at all. Feel quite left out because so many like it. But I find its too sweet and am not a fan of the "diddle daddle" popcorn taste that my taste buds get. But thats just me, give it a try because its also a very popular juice.
> 
> I havent tried Calamity Jane yet but i intend to. That flavour profile sounds amazing


thanks @Silver yeah I actually wanted to stay away from it after I stopped smoking 
the flavor profile from CJ is almost completely what I would expect from a RY4 in my limited knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> thanks @Silver yeah I actually wanted to stay away from it after I stopped smoking
> the flavor profile from CJ is almost completely what I would expect from a RY4 in my limited knowledge on the subject.



With added coffee I presume!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> With added coffee I presume!


yes I think the coffee is key in this profile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

let me just correct my earlier post. I did not completely stay away form tobacco as I religiously vaped on Blackbird

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/9/17)

I absolutely love VM4 so I guess I need to get my hands on Calamity Jane  Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> let me just correct my earlier post. I did not completely stay away form tobacco as I religiously vaped on Blackbird



Ah ok - what a great juice that Blackbird!
It has gripped me for a long, long time - but is now very hard to find...
The elusive Blackbird might become a fond memory soon...
Sniff... sniff...

But I am quite excited to try out some of the newer local tobaccoes and Calamity Jane is one I am looking very forward to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/9/17)

heres 2 of my favz u can compare. i dont dig tobaccos that much.

The ROMAN by OLD School Alchemist
http://www.oldschoolalchemist.co.za/product/the-roman/

Havannah Nights by joose-e-liqz

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joose-e-liqz-havana-nights

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (18/9/17)

Let me throw a spanner in the works, give Vgod Cubano a try. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

Quick update. 
Compared CJ to VM4, ashy bac, sweet back and some or other pompous pom tobacco. To me CJ is the clear favourite by a country mile. Strong contender as a all day vape. Must be vaped on low wattage setup +-25watt. With higher wattages the flavour profile changes dramatically. The aniseed/liquirice type flavour overpowers the whole thing.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Thanks for that @BioHAZarD 

I have vaped and reviewed Ashybac , which I liked.

I love this type of thread discussing multiple juices of a similar flavour profile.
Adds lots of value because folk who have tried one of them have a frame of reference to work on.

I think we need to work on this theme further 

I can see several matchups in the making... On various profiles...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @BioHAZarD
> 
> I have vaped and reviewed Ashybac , which I liked.
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure. We need to find a blackbird substitute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

On a side note. I wonder if this high wattage scene is really worth it given that the best flavor may be found in low wattage setups?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> On a side note. I wonder if this high wattage scene is really worth it given that the best flavor may be found in low wattage setups?



Thats a good point

But before I get onto that, going back to your previous post, if you find a replacement for Blackbird, please let me know 

Onto power and flavour

We know that various flavours come out at different temps. Some fade at higher temps rendering an overall change in the flavour.

I know several juice makers have mentioned in their threads that their juices change as you lift the power.

Im not sure it means that flavours are necessarily better at lower power or at higher power. I think whatever the juice maker is trying to deliver depends on the power he/she intends the customer to vape it at.

I havent gotten into high power. But then again, i tend to use thinner wire and smaller IDs than many other vapers, so my lower power is probably yielding the same temps. I just like it crisper with a faster ramp.

I have vaped several juices that had more of a sweeter chocolaty vibe at lower power, which then fades as you go higher. But i havent really done much proper experimentation. I tend to adjust power (slightly) for a slight tweak but seldom have i experienced a big difference in the flavour itself.

Very interesting topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thats a good point
> 
> But before I get onto that, going back to your previous post, if you find a replacement for Blackbird, please let me know
> 
> ...


Very true. I always vaped at around 60w with +- .3 coils. After this exercise with CJ at low wattage i am rethinking my happy place. Quite fun and i am really keen to see how my eliquid flavors change at lower wattages compared to the relatively higher wattages i go so used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/9/17)

Interesting conversation regarding power/temp in relation to flavour

Im still so thankfull that @Silver led me to a responsive, crisper vape with simple coils, game changer for me

@BioHAZarD you and me both , i dont see why i need more than one coil and one cell to achieve the flavour & warmth lm looking for , different story if you love big air & dense clouds

Diverse crowd

Regarding tobaccos, CJ is by far the best iv tasted but im too much of a glutton to appreciate a good tobacco

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Thanks @Scissorhands 
Appreciate the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/9/17)

Silver said:


> But before I get onto that, going back to your previous post, if you find a replacement for Blackbird, please let me know


My DIY attempts to get the Blackbird and Matador vibes have not been very successful. Given up for the time being.


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Andre said:


> My DIY attempts to get the Blackbird and Matador vibes have not been very successful. Given up for the time being.


No man you can do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

